# What Is Your Favorite National Park?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Favorite National Park*​
*Of those you have visited, which National Park is your favorite?*

Acadia56.02%Arches00.00%Badlands00.00%Big Bend33.61%Biscayne00.00%Bryce Canyon22.41%Canyonlands11.20%Capital Reef00.00%Carlsbad Caverns00.00%Channel Islands00.00%Crater Lake00.00%Death Valley11.20%Denali22.41%Dry Tortugas00.00%Everglades00.00%Glacier Bay00.00%Glacier-Waterton89.64%Grand Canyon22.41%Grand Teton67.23%Great Smokey Mountains89.64%Haleakala33.61%Hawaii Volcanoes00.00%Hot Springs00.00%Joshua Tree11.20%Lassen Volcanic00.00%Mammoth Cave00.00%Mesa Verde11.20%Mount Rainier00.00%Olympic11.20%Redwood11.20%Rocky Mountain00.00%Saguaro00.00%Sequoia and Kings Canyon33.61%Theodore Roosevelt00.00%U.S. Virgin Islands11.20%Yellowstone2125.30%Yosemite67.23%Zion78.43%


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

There is no doubt that this country is blessed with an absolutely beautiful treasure in our National Park System. As I started putting this poll together, it really hit home just what a treasure these places are. How fortunate we are to have them preserved and available to all of us as open public lands.

It also struck me how difficult - for me anyway - it is to pick a favorite. When I started, I thought my personal choice was going to be easy, but as I built the list and considered the parks I have been fortunate enough to visit, I found the answer to be far from obvious. Still, picking a favorite is the challenge this question poses. The best part of all, are the memories the list brings back!

So... Tell us about your favorite, and what makes it so. Your memory today, may become another Outbackers adventure tomorrow...

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Be sure to look for the companion "National Park I'd most like to visit" poll.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As I mentioned above, what I thought would be a slam dunk, has turned out to be a really tough question to answer. In my travels I have had the pleasure to visit a number of National Parks in the West. From Olympic, Mount Rainier and Crater Lake in the Northwest, to Zion and Big Bend in the Southwest. All have been beautiful and worthwhile in their own right, but for me, the top pick comes down to a choice between Yellowstone and Grand Teton.

As our first and best known National Park, Yellowstone would be an easy choice. Almost a cliche'. But there is no doubt that Yellowstone's reputation is well deserved. This is truly a land of wonder. The West loop around the park ranks in my estimation as one of the great drives in the United States. Almost every corner leads you into a new wonder, totally different from what has come before. Beautiful high mountain Pine forests become a lunar like landscape when you reach the geysers. The geysers yield to beautiful alpine meadows with all the look and feel of the Swiss or Austrian Alps. Only to open up to the Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone. Add in the native wildlife... From Grizzly to Buffalo to Pronghorn Sheep and Yellowstone truly is some of natures best work!

And then there are the Grand Tetons. Located immediately South of Yellowstone, the Tetons are a mountain range of unparalleled beauty, framed by a crystal clear sky above and Jackson Lake at the base. Grand Teton National park is much more than just a pile of rocks though. The parks 310,000 acres encompasses beautiful range lands full of fantastic flora and fauna, not to mention the embodiment of that 'Old West' vibe. That after our first visit in 2007, we picked a return to the Tetons in 2008 as our big trip of the year speaks volumes for how the PDX'ers feel about this wonderful park.

So which is our favorite? Both Yellowstone and Grand Teton are







choices. For my money though, I will pick Grand Teton National Park for it's superior camping opportunities. Much less of a crowded feeling than Yellowstone, yet close enough to explore Yellowstone as well. Colter Bay campground is a great base camp for exploring the park. Although the sites are a little 'tighter' than I would prefer in a perfect world, the campground retains the sense of 'roughing it' in the the woods, while also offering every convenience you would ever need. The fresh baked Cinnamon rolls in the Colter Bay Store are not to be missed!

Had Yellowstone and Grand Teton parks not been next door neighbors, I'm not sure which would have been my final choice, but happily they are. And because of that, I will pick Grand Teton National Park as my favorite. I encourage anyone who has not yet had the pleasure to make sure this American treasure is high on their list of places to visit!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive been to many Natl parks since I drive for a living. Ive added many since I started hauling rv's. But out of em all I still love Canyonlands. Its rugged rocks and huge wide openess makes for a great place to enjoy. Being that we love 4x4'n and dirt bike riding, I feel the Canyonland{moab} area is one that can be most enjoyed by my family. Big Bend is nice too. Lots of recreational things to do there also.

Id say 2nd place is a tie between Teton, Smokies, Olympic, Rocky Mtn and Redwoods.

The Everglades in Florida is awesome too.

Like Doug said its hard to pick.

Carey


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

This was a really hard to choice - we've been blessed with visiting so many - and have enjoyed them ALL. Nothing like the Smokey Mountains in the fall - absolutely beautiful (oh, and in late May & early June, too, with all the Rhodies in bloom). And Mount Rainier and Olympic NP are practically in my back yard (views of both, anyway), so of course we LOVE visiting those parks every chance we get. Crater Lake was fogged in when we visited so I haven't actually "seen" it yet (plan to go back). Thoroughly enjoyed our visit to Yellowstone & Grand Tetons & Rocky Mountain NP (along with Mount Rushmore) - all were so majestic and oh, the wildlife. Grand Canyon was truly awe-inspiring as was Bryce. But I think my MOST favorite is Zion. So much fun hiking and climbing and really being able to experience the park.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly very hard to pick. I love rocky mountains, not the ones in Colorado (don't get me wrong, they are nice and all), but the ones in the northern Rockies. My favorite park system would be north of the Border (Banff, Jasper, etc)







, but if I can't cross the border, I'll pick the most northern park in the US Rocky chain.









I just can't wait until the kids are old enough to hike!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well considering I have only been to 2 on the list, my choice was easy, the Grand Canyon. Most of them are on the left coast and I really don't get out their much. Gives me something to do when I retire







I do think they are underfunded. We can spend billions on bailouts but they cut the park service....thats a shame.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I haven't yet voted - - but I presume that I can only choose 1....and I'm not sure that's at all possible. I have been blessed with the opportunity to stand on the soil of many of the NPs - - not the usual list, actually, but some of the more "remote". Dry Tortugas, Haleakala, Hawaii Volcanoes, US Virgin Islands, & Everglades .... and they are breath taking. Add to that list Acadia, Yellowstone, Great Smoky, Grand Teton, Badlands, Rocky Mountain & Big Bend....each of which offers us it's own kind of magic.

Doug has described Grand Teton & Yellowstone well, as he has described the problem of choosing just one. Along with the Tetons, the Everglades have also captured my heart. I had the great and highly unusual honor of wilderness camping for a week throughout this great floating grassland, with a guide, 2 naturalists and 9 other conservationists who would be writing about the experience or bringing kids' educational trips to the Everglades in the future. I was there to evaluate the tour guiding company ... and came home with more information, knowledge, and a love & appreciation for the Everglades (& its inhabitants) that absolutely surpasses anything that I expected. It is, indeed, a magical place - - and its vanishing.

So, I will eventually vote in the poll and I will vote for either the Grand Teton NP or the Everglades. But - at this point - I truly can't tell you which it will be. What I can tell you is that if you have the opportunity to spend time in ANY NP - do it. And be sure your kids get to see it and learn to truly appreciate what we - as Americans - have been given BY OUR GOVERNMENT. These are all public lands and, as such, belong to all of us.

Hmmmm. Tetons or Everglades? Everglades or Tetons?


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

The West and the Southwest just has such a draw on me. Whenever I consider a road trip going west from central Texas is where I always end up. My fave is Grand Canyon, either/both rims. The camping facilities are nothing to brag about but I just like the rims and below the rim so much. I worked there twice "growing up" so I saw it on a daily basis for months and months. I still always want to go back. I worked in Yellowstone, too. It's just awesome, the waterfalls and wildlife = awesome. Glacier? Tetons? Big Bend? Zion? They are all wonderful. If I wasn't a Texan, I'd sure pick Arizona as a state to live. So much there.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Denali tops my list, with Yellowstone being a close second. Both parks offer spectacular scenery, and great opportunities to observe wild life.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I would choose Acadia over Haleakala for the simple reason the time had to see Haleakala was short and only saw the actual crater of the valcano. If I remember correctly it's approximately 10,000 feet high and very cold and windy.

On the way up we saw a sign warning of ice on the road. On the way down we near lost our brakes on the rental car.

The plus side of Haleakala was the state of Hawaii we were in, but we are voting for parks not states.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine would be Acadia followed by the Smokies...hubby would give the Grand Canyon his vote, but I can't since I've never been there!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I voted for Big Bend since I have been there a few times. Love the Smokies, San Juan Mountains (National Forest) in Colorado, and can't wait to see more.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Mine would be Acadia followed by the Smokies...hubby would give the Grand Canyon his vote, but I can't since I've never been there!


Easy way to correct that!!!

Can we say ROAD TRIP?!?!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

NATHAN! Have you read my posts abou tmy children? Take them all the way to the Grand Canyon? thry will purposely leap to their deaths off the first bridge we come to! Their idea of a "Road Trip" was driving 30 minutes to look at Christmas lights. But a strong possibility in the future!


----------



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

Isle Royal is my favorite of all the parks I've visited. Can't wait till Mammoth Cave this summer!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Grand Tetons got my vote. But Glacier is a close second, and maybe first some years. I realized looking at the list that I have not seen about 90% of the National Parks. We are truly blessed to live in this country. It comes as a surprise sometimes when I see people form all over the world at Yellowstone. I tend to take it for granted, living so close. But all of the parks are really amazing in their own right. Now we just need to get out and see more of them!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You forgot Tutuila Nat'l Park....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I hate to say it, I really haven't been to too many National Parks. Living in the middle of nowhere (Iowa) there isn't many National Parks around. I was going to vote for the Black Hills, but found out that thats not a National Park. I've only been to 4 National Parks in my life time, so not a lot to go on. Need to get out more.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> I hate to say it, I really haven't been to too many National Parks. Living in the middle of nowhere (Iowa) there isn't many National Parks around. I was going to vote for the Black Hills, but found out that thats not a National Park. I've only been to 4 National Parks in my life time, so not a lot to go on. Need to get out more.


You are missing one of America's greatest treasures. Of those listed above, we have been to all except 5 and we'll get to those eventually. I selected Bryce as my favorite, but it's kind of like asking which is your favorite child. They are all fabulous! And, don't overlook the Nat'l Monuments, Battlegrounds, and Seashores -- they are equally as good.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The problem is made more complex if I consider that the list of parks I want to visit may certainly contain one that is better than the ones I've considered voting on. The unvisited list is FAR longer than the visited list. Living in the PNW we are blessed with a significant number of parks within a few days drive (and Canadian too by the way). I KNOW I'm going to fall in love with many of the parks I've yet to see.

BBB


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We like Zion National Park best. But, there are so many nice ones. We enjoy them all and wish there was more land available for National Parks and camping, caving, climbing, hiking, biking, etc....


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Top of my head Acadia or Yellowstone-- been to Acadia 3 times Yellowstone once for 4 weeks impossible to choose since they are completely different experiences. BTW we collect the national parks passport stamps and have bee to dozens and dozens whe you include national Monuments it becomes completely impossible to choose: Vcksburg, Gettysburg, Boston, Saratoga, Cape Cod, Wright Brothers,Kitty Hawk, Steamtown, Fort Necessity, Kings Mountain, everything on the National Mall, Devils Tower, Badlands, Little Big Horn, Hovenweep, Mesa Verde, Tetons, Glacier I give up!

Seeing Grand Canyon, Bryce, Canyonlands,escalante hopefully Meteor Crater this summer may change mind again.


----------



## daniel9ds (Dec 5, 2010)

I am a newbie here and just wanna say Hi to everyone. I am Daniel from Pennsylvania, US.

__________________
free photoshop tutorials


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

With the weather the way it is right now I'd vote for Hawaii, but in the end Yellowstone Nat'l Park gets my vote!!!


----------

